# Any of this useful?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found this on some of our pine trees just recently. I know little about the medicinal qualities of pine trees. I do not believe these are White Pine, though don't know how to distinguish White Pine from any other pine tree.

Is any of this useful for either culinary or medicinal purposes?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not seeing a picture. But I can tell you how to tell a white pine from others. White pines have 5 long fine needles per cluster. Scotch Pine has 2 twisted needles. Can't remember the other pines. Been a loooong time since I had to do tree id without looking in the book.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Pine needles are high in vitamin C. What Are the Uses of Pine Needles? | eHow.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have baby pine cones and new branches which are called candles. And it's a scotch pine.

Don't know about culinary or medicinal uses though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone.
Found some infor in that thread Sonshine that lets me know it could be harmful to the kidneys; so think I'll stick with the rose hips for Vit C.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

it could be used for mulch or in a walkway path pack peanut butter mixed with bird seed into th cones for the birds in winter


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

When you read about the vitamin C content in Pine needles, this is more for a survival food info. tip. As above stated, hard on the kidneys but I tried it once for flavor, it is very good! This said, if stuck out in the wilderness, these are tips that can be life saving, knowing what is around you and the uses, if need be. Read once a story about some hikers that got stuck out in the back country of a wilderness area. They were surrounded by wild edibles but died eating rabbits... Not enough fat in a rabbit and the greens all around them were not consumed. Any tip that tells us of something out there that can be used in a pinch...well, that is important! I have read that you can use white pine needles for a compress to alleviate pain or injury. Pine branches while young make very nice baskets... Gather the needles and make a bath treatment out of them...very nice and soothing.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I once used young spruce tips to flavor a batch of home brewed beer. Very good.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Romy (and Tink). Yes, I had read that as well. Since these pines seem to be "white" pines and are quite beautiful with all this decoration, I'll just let them be for a little aesthetics in the garden...at least until I need them.


----------

